# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  fehmarn unterkunft

## Gast

hallo, suche schnes ferienhaus in orth oder lemkenhafen! wer schonmal auf fehmarn war, wo sind die besten surfschulen? ich will auf jeden fall wasserstart lernen, brauch also enstsprechenedes gebiet

----------


## Trixxer

Wenn du totaler Anfnger bist ist wohl fr die ersten Versuche der Wulfener Hals / Burger Binnensee (heit glaube ich so oder?) am geeignetsten. Dort ist direkt ein Campingplatz am Wasser. Der durch eine Landzunge von der Ostsee abgegrenzte "See" ist fast berall stehtief und somit fr Anfnger und Freestyler gut geeignet.

----------


## Gast

nee, bin kein totaler anfnger, kann schon 360iger und helitack usw. aber kein wasserstart. und ich brauche ein ferienhaus oder wohnung fr 3 personen, nicht zu winzig und kompft. eingerichtet.

----------


## Gast

Hi!

Schau mal unter www.fehmarn-a.de , die haben ein Schwedenhaus sowie zwei Wohnungen in Suhlsdorf, direkt neben Orth.

Schnen Gruss

Stefan

----------


## Gast

Surfschule Gold , Ferienwohnung Landhof Christa Ralph direkt hiter Lemkenhafen Neuhof du fhrst Lemkenhafen durch dann ist
es gleich der nchst Bauerhof super schn da direkt am Wasser
und nicht weit zur Surfschule Gold . Fhrst du fter nach Fehmarn? Fahre da auch oft hin und suche noch nette Leute zwecks
Fahrgemeinschaft.Hier die nr. von der Ferienwohnung 043721009
Aloha Dajana (01797027777 Hessen )

----------


## Schluppi

kennt jmd eine unterkunft die auch fr kurztrips vermieten?
2 personen - 2 Tage

danke schonmal

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi!
Frage mal da an:
Bloghaus Fehmarn  
http://fehmarn.wordpress.com/
Tsch!
Dirk
------------------------------------
Tarifa 15.12.2007-06.01.2008
http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## anna32

ja, schau mal auf der homepage von haus achtern diek in Gold nach, da gibts auch zimmer mit frhstck fr ein paar tage, direkt am wasser.

----------


## !!Surfer!!

hi dajana fhrst du auch nur frn wochenende oder so hoch nach fehmarn? bin auch daran interessiert :Smile: wann willst du das nchstemal hoch?
gru david

----------

